# Bass Pro Bow Servicing



## VolArcher18 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm just wondering has anyone else been to Bass Pro with a problem with their bow and have had the employees try to get you to buy a new one by saying its unfixable? It happened to me yesterday and it really put me off about going for Servicing. I called the bow shop I trust and e-mailed pictures of the broken string and stuff and they said it was FIXABLE, they just have to order parts.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

That hasn't happened to me but I did take my bow to cabelas for a repair against everybody's advice and they screwed it up. Now I only trust my local bowshop.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

That's why you should learn how to work on your own bow. I'm not gonna take my gun to a gunsmith to get it disassembled to clean it. Learn about your tools.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Only person allowed to tinker with my bow is me. Doesn't take much to learn, heck ask your local shop if they will give you a quick crash course on a slow night.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I dont go to Basspro to do stuff to my bow. all I go there for is buying things that I know won't be cheaper anywhere else, which is only a few small items like broadheads and lighted nocks, and fletching glue. other than that I buy stuff online and go to actual archery shops. not to be bashing basspro but the majority of the guys that work in their archery department dont know anything but how to screw in stuff and cut and fletch arrows. other than that they read bpoks and work half of the time behind the gun counter.
some things if you want it done right it's sometimes easier to do it yourself.
closest archery shop from me is 30 to 45minutes so my dad and I bought a bow press, fletching jig, and all other kinds of things & even made our own draw board/like a hooter shooter machine for idler wheel lean adjustment. only thing we need from bow shops is accessories and custom strings, which soon I plan on doing myself also.


----------

